# Question about larger tubes and ammo close to 300 grains



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

There's information all over about spaghetti tubes and ammo from BB's to 0.5" lead but most searches for tests done on the larger wire frame style tubes have come up without everything I'm looking for. After mentioning using a release for a powerhouse wrist rocket in the topic about releases the idea has slowly grown into full-on ambition and has entered the "research everything twice" phase. Even though sling hunting would have to be done while visiting out of state relatives the idea of having something that will stop small game in its tracks with a hit anywhere above the belly without needing The Hulk to help draw it back sounds awesome. Can you imagine a rabbit taking a shooter marble or a .575" lead ball to the neck? Sounds like dinner!

Are there some tests like the ones where people compare draw weight and velocity of similarly sized tubes that haven't turned up? Basically my end goal here is to launch a 250-300 grain projectile somewhere in the low to mid 200 fps range and not feel like I'm on a rowing machine at the gym. And if that's not entirely realistic I'm open to input and suggestions. And if there are any threads on this I'm sorry, time and sleep haven't been things I've had much of the past couple weeks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Large tubes seem to be limited to velocities somewhere around 250 fps, which is fine for your purposes. I suggest trying TheraBand exercise tubes, either green or red. I've had some success with them and heavy ammo. In one test with looped TB Red, my son put a .50 lead ball through the husk and shell of a green coconut.

You may find some ideas in the Power Rangers Forum, but most of the top guns there used flats, which are great for the purpose, but at those power levels, too fragile for hunting, in my opinion.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Rabbits are easy to dispatch with about a third of that. Squirrels are not though but .44 lead traveling 200 fps took 41 of those little buggers last season. I've never used tubes, only flat bands. I like linatex or just about any elastic that's at least .70 mm. 
More rubber may not be the answer. A well placed shot is better than all that power. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Perry and Kay @ A+ Slingshots have a number of slingshots designed for Theraband black tubes. Perry designed and built a golf ball launcher for me. I shoot it for distance with an archery release. I can launch a golf ball about 120 yards. It is capable of more distance - I need to train!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I typically shoot and hunt with single bands. But I usually have a sling set up with 3/8 latex tubes from the hardware store. With 11” active length and a 60” draw I can shoot a 5/8 steel ball at 220 FPS. But it’s a real workout to shoot lol. That being said I can get the same power with a far less draw weight with wide folded thin flats. I get about 2000 shots with the tubes and 80 shots with the flats before re-tieing. Kinda just have to pick your battle lol


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Henry the Hermit said:


> You may find some ideas in the Power Rangers Forum, but most of the top guns there used flats, which are great for the purpose, but at those power levels, too fragile for hunting, in my opinion.
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers


I stopped sifting around once it became apparent that flats were winning that thread but I'll give it another look. Even if the information isn't there it's still fun to see what power people have been able to extract


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Rabbits are easy to dispatch with about a third of that. Squirrels are not though but .44 lead traveling 200 fps took 41 of those little buggers last season. I've never used tubes, only flat bands. I like linatex or just about any elastic that's at least .70 mm.
> More rubber may not be the answer. A well placed shot is better than all that power. Happy Hunting!!


I can't hunt with slingshots here unfortunately, this is really just a project to get some use out of a wrist rocket that's been collecting dust while keeping it as close to its original form as possible. While chasing after unnecessary power, of course. If the chance to hunt with slings was presented it likely wouldn't be with a braced frame anyway


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> Perry and Kay @ A+ Slingshots have a number of slingshots designed for Theraband black tubes. Perry designed and built a golf ball launcher for me. I shoot it for distance with an archery release. I can launch a golf ball about 120 yards. It is capable of more distance - I need to train!


Haha, awesome. Almost like having a three person slingshot but not needing the other two people


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Island made said:


> I typically shoot and hunt with single bands. But I usually have a sling set up with 3/8 latex tubes from the hardware store. With 11" active length and a 60" draw I can shoot a 5/8 steel ball at 220 FPS. But it's a real workout to shoot lol. That being said I can get the same power with a far less draw weight with wide folded thin flats. I get about 2000 shots with the tubes and 80 shots with the flats before re-tieing. Kinda just have to pick your battle lol


That's some pretty decent power, I bet game animals don't like being in front of that!


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

There should be some 5080 natural tube arriving Wednesday so hopefully I can get off some shots sooner than later. Compared to trying to continue looking for the type of comparisons I was after it seemed easier to order some tubes and find out for myself just how fast these 15mm, 16mm, 16.5mm, and 19mm steel balls fly


----------

